# UK Police Officer Looking at Transferring to an Australian Police Force



## Parky (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi there I just been visiting family in Queensland for the first time and I am so taken back with the Australian lifestyle I am looking in to living there.

I have 21 years of service and I have just started looking in to transferring SAPOL or WAPOL. Does anyone know if they are likely to start recruiting UK Police officers again or have I missed the boat.

Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2012)

We have a very long thread on here re police recruitment. Search for it and you will get loads of info. Think they may have just had a round but aus is a big place if you're willing.


----------

